# Where can I download Impulse Response files for my Reverb ?



## Bansaw (Nov 2, 2018)

I know about openairlib.net but are there any others where you can download good IR files ?


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 3, 2018)

https://www.waves.com/downloads/ir-convolution-reverb-library. http://www.samplicity.com/bricasti-m7-impulse-responses/


----------



## Bansaw (Nov 3, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> https://www.waves.com/downloads/ir-convolution-reverb-library. http://www.samplicity.com/bricasti-m7-impulse-responses/


thanks, Paul


----------



## LinusW (Nov 3, 2018)

The Waves IR package will only work with Waves IR-1, but Samplicity impulses of Bricasti M7 is nice. 

I'll add this pack of Lexicon PCM 90 presets to the list. 
http://homepage.hispeed.ch/zidee/

Do they have to be free or are paid impulses an option?


----------



## Bansaw (Nov 3, 2018)

thanks Linus....
Reaper has a built in IR Reverb. I tried the Bricasti .wav files in that. I'm getting a lot of latency.
I wonder if the birate/samplerate has anything to do with it?


----------

